

Steam Bug Erases All User Files on Linux Systems - idlewan
http://readwrite.com/2015/01/17/steam-bug-linux-erases-user-files

======
socceroos
Eeek! I was going to do this over the weekend!

Don't symlink your steam folder. Yikes.

